# New Ibanez shapes



## Seventary (Apr 6, 2011)

New shapes from Ibanez. Revealed today. 

X series | Ibanez guitars

I'm a big Ibanez-fan but i do not approve of these shapes at all. Too B.C. Rich'y.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2011)

When I noticed that all three of the new shapes are named after swords, I googled Xiphos. Turns out that was a kind of sword, too. I'm down with the Halberd, but the Falchion and Glaive are a little too goofy for my liking.



Seventary said:


> Too B.C. Rich'y.


This might be more true than you meant it. This could very well be a case of Ibanez being up to their old tricks again. Compare the Glaive to a Beast, and the Falchion to a Stealth.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Apr 6, 2011)

Falchion looks great to me... A 7 string of that version would be killer!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 6, 2011)

The falchion looks great. Very unique.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 6, 2011)

Dang.. I was hoping for something that didn't look like ass. 

However, the Halberd would be tolerable in black flat. It's just not for me.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 6, 2011)

The glave looks straight goofy. I can get down with the falchion, and the halberd is meh.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

" Among all the X-series models, the HALBERD is suited to a broad range of music due to its appearance..."
"The FALCHION is recommended for those who seek identity..."



No shame.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 6, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> Falchion looks great to me... A 7 string of that version would be killer!


*Points to Muhammed Suicmez photo*


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not dogging these at all, definatly Ibanez is trying to take a bite out of B.C. Rich's market.

Each to their own but not my thing at all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 6, 2011)

So Monte Money's LACS eventually became the Halberd. I'm liking th Mars Shadow a lot. 







This too:






Now excuse me while I imagine these colors on a Xiphos... 

And the Glaive has a nice Rob Cavestany feel to it. Liking them all.






Sign me up!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 6, 2011)

The Halberd reminds me of the ESP Aiji siggie.


----------



## Seventary (Apr 6, 2011)

The Halberd looks like a smoothed-out F-series ESP. The Glaive is almost a copy of a B.C. Rich Beast, which is one of the shapes i don't like anything about. The Falchion is just strange. Like all three headstocks thou.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 6, 2011)

Id take a 7 string halberd in a burst finish

now ive changed my mind because of this dildos face


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 6, 2011)

The Halberd and Glaive are phail.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 6, 2011)

I rather like the Halberd, but come on Ibanez, hurry up with the regular sig. level Fireman Paul (AKA, 2k, not 9k) was promising after last year!


----------



## ItWillDo (Apr 6, 2011)

Plain awful. 

Instead of wasting their funding on this shit, they should make more Ibanez RG(A/D) models with maple & ebony fingerboards.


----------



## AySay (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm very disapointed.. The xiphos was a BC Rich or a Jackson (dunno who was first) rip off, but I bought one anyway, because it looks kick ass.
But now these shitty designs, BC Rich makes way to pointy guitars, thought Ibanez knew that too! 

Some of the finishes look nice though.


----------



## Edika (Apr 6, 2011)

The Falchion is an interesting alternative to the Xiphos but two things bum me out, the bolt on and the f($*%%& LZ pickups.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 6, 2011)

HammettHateCrew said:


> *Points to Muhammed Suicmez photo*



That guitar is so awesome!

But has he ever played it live?

I've only seen the new LACS Xiphos he has.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 6, 2011)

I kind of like the Glaive. The V back side looks better than the my-hand-slipped-while-I-was-working-the-band-saw look Warlocks have going. I really don't like the others. Kudos to Ibanez for trying something different though, even if they are blatantly based on other brands' bodies.


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 6, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> That guitar is so awesome!
> 
> But has he ever played it live?
> 
> I've only seen the new LACS Xiphos he has.


 

Yeah I saw them live, and he used his LACS. But I thought that one of his LACS fell off a chair and broke or something. :S


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 6, 2011)

Do not like. The Falchion is ok but don't like the gay non 9v active pickups.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking Horrid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm, 3xx series eh? They'll probably street for close to $400 or $500.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 6, 2011)

Going through the specs: Bolt On Mahogany. I'm cool with that. As for the pickups, considering that everyone and their pet will change the Ibanez stock pickups anyway, I'm cool with that too. 

Plus these pics kinda make me smile:


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of any of those shapes.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 6, 2011)

not my thing either. when i heard they are gonna put out something new at musikmesse, i was psyched. and then i saw those.



not for me, at least.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2011)

You know those guys in Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle, the ones that are always yelling EXTREEEEEME!!!!! while doing stupid shit? These are the guitars they would play...

Trying WAY too hard


----------



## Jontain (Apr 6, 2011)

Personally think they all look ok, falchion is my fav out of the lot though.


----------



## Hosenbugler (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm an Ibanez fan, but christ, those shapes fail hard.


----------



## Joelan (Apr 6, 2011)

I got excited there for a second, thinking that maybe there would be some neat new superstrat shape or a V or something. These are pretty ugly to me, the Halberd is the pick of the lot but not really my thing.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 6, 2011)

Ibanez could at least put in some decent fucking pickups that most of us can live with for a while. They give their a lot of their basses good pickups and electronics. Why not their guitars?
And those shapes. The Halberd is ok but the others suck. 

"However today&#8217;s music, even looking at heavy metal alone, has been broadened and demands guitars with as much variety as the music itself."

Then make a fucking 6, 7, and 8 string with decent fucking pickups (at least DiMarzios) in HSH configuration and a fucking piezo bridge pickup, make the fucking coils splitable and parallel-able, give it a fucking passive/active switch, and give several fucking choices for scale lengths including multiscale lengths. Boom! The needs of almost all fucking guitarists are met.

This reminds me of the Gibson Firebird X 

EDIT: And for fuck's sake, you don't have to charge us up the ass for all of those features. That can cost less than $2000, just like Carvin's guitars can cost less than $2000. That's another way of saying that the RG2228 is not worth 2000 fucking dollars.


----------



## Tree (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not like these at all. That being said though, I'm sure there are people that will enjoy these new shapes very much. 

I can't really imagine all three of the new shapes lasting very long either. I have a feeling that most, or all, of them will end up being "discontinued" models.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 6, 2011)

I know it wouldn't have been 'new', but when this thread started I was hoping there might have been a non-sig Iceman that had a non-bizarro bridge on it. Maybe next time..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

Haleberd is kind of cool, but the rest are a bit too... Not my type...


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## jl-austin (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, these are not made for my generation. That is clear. So, I will pass on my opinion (there is always a first for every thing)!


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 6, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> Plain awful.
> 
> Instead of wasting their funding on this shit, they should make more Ibanez RG(A/D) models with maple & ebony fingerboards.



Yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this! Neck-thrus would be nice as well.


----------



## Thep (Apr 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Dang, he's sexy....


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Falchion does not look too bad but the others are just ugly imho.

I was hoping for a new V shaped guitar like the VBT700 Now that thing was 

Ibanez should focus more on their RG, RGD, RGA and S series models. Still praying for a S Prestige 7.......


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2011)

These simply aren't for me, never been much for those new fangled pointy guit-fiddles.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 6, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> I was hoping for a new V shaped guitar like the VBT700 Now that thing was



Was thinking the same damn thing!


I actually like the halberd design. Only if it looked more like this though.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 6, 2011)

I really don't like extreme body styles anyway. Too flashy to me.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 6, 2011)

James' face makes me lol. -_-


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 6, 2011)

You know, I was just looking at Bc Riches the other night and thinking, after years of hating them, "I'm in a place musically, where I could get away with a Chuck Schuldiner tribute or an Red Ironbird (Erik Rutan / Trey Azagthoth style!)", but generally I dislike overtly "metal" shaped guitars. 

But hey, at least Bc Rich stuck to their guns, even when the fashion was turning away from their style of guitars, Ibanez are just jumping in the bandwagon here. As much as I love Ibanez, they have made a lot more "Miss" than "hit" these past few years and they cannot live forever on the good guitars they made in the past. They seem to be out of touch with what older guitar players want, some UVs in swirl colours that didn't cost £9999 would sell like hot cakes, as would white UVs. Instead they seem to be banging out "wild" guitars at low price points to hook the kids in.

Their current pricing is wild too, the new Munky sig is over £2000 at the moment, nearly twice the price of an MTM1, with no real justification other than "it's a new model".

Oh well, the new shapes suck anyway. Maybe the middle on, as a 7 string Muhammed sig, might be ok, but otherwise it smacks of "budget extrovert guitar aimed at kids".


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the Falchion (but a hardtail neck-thru would be cooler) and the Halberd is alright but the Glaive fails muchly.


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 6, 2011)

>


It was obvios that suicmez likes this guitar.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> But hey, at least Bc Rich stuck to their guns, even when the fashion was turning away from their style of guitars, Ibanez are just jumping in the bandwagon here.



That's what I really respect about BC Rich: they've been one of the only companies that consistently put out original looking guitars. Guitar making for the last 30 years has mostly just been superStrat after superStrat, and an endless assortment of subtle variations and combinations of Fender and Gibson shapes, but BC Rich has had the audacity to repeatedly bring out guitars that were unlike anything else.


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 6, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Id take a 7 string halberd in a burst finish
> 
> now ive changed my mind because of this dildos face



You know when I first saw him in Guitar World a few months back I thought it was a girl. Then a few months later GW did a one pager on him and I then realized it was a dude.

The guitar is pretty ugly too...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 6, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> Yeah I saw them live, and he used his LACS. But I thought that one of his LACS fell off a chair and broke or something. :S



The first Xiphos headstock broke off some how and they made him another. Then this one I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 6, 2011)

They look like theyre marketed towards children.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 6, 2011)

First I thought I accidentally got sent to a link on a BC Rich page, then I saw the Falchion, and some sex wee came out.

Really digging that shape. And from what James said, it balances a lot better than the Xiphos thanks to tha longer upper horn. If that is true, then I am so getting one. It was my only issue with the XIphos. Whack some EMGs in that thing and I have a metal beast.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 6, 2011)

sessionswan said:


> You know when I first saw him in Guitar World a few months back I thought it was a girl. Then a few months later GW did a one pager on him and I then realized it was a dude.
> 
> The guitar is pretty ugly too...



I'm not trying to be a dick but I thought that was a girl too until I just read your comment 

I actually really like the halberd shape, is like a mix of an iceman and a superstrat in just the right way. Too bad I hate everything else about les paul style guitars.

The other two I don't get what they were trying to do, ibanez isn't b.c.rich and these guitars aren't very ibanez at all. The falchion is kind of a push to be a little more wierd with the X series but what the fuck is with that glaive? That is the least ibanez ibanez I've ever seen.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



He looks 20 years younger with that long hair


----------



## Origin (Apr 6, 2011)

New V please.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 6, 2011)

Origin said:


> New V please.


 
A re-release of the RRII series would be cool.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone else notice that two of the models in that link are hard tails? I know thats not new ,but at the same time for Ibanez thats quite a change since most of their models use floating trems. I would also take note of the bridge style too for most non floating Ibanez guitars they use their rather bulky funky looking bridges and now on these models they actually look normal. Mmm i've got GAS for that Halberd with the Mars Shadow finish!

Gus


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 6, 2011)

These shapes bum me out.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 6, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> He looks 20 years younger with that long hair


He's 35 so he looks like 15?


----------



## iff (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are hideous.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> They look like theyre marketed towards children.



I thought the same. This is definitely marketed towards newbies. Hell when I was starting out I really liked the look of the ESP AX-50. The craziest shaped guitar I'd play now is a Jackson Warrior, just because it's so damn comfortable. I usually stick to my Strats though 

Not saying I wouldn't mind owning one as a 7.


----------



## ryantheyetti (Apr 6, 2011)

the only one that seems almost respectable to play if your over 15 is the halberd, and thats just a Fernandes knock off so im disappointed needless to say


----------



## Imalwayscold (Apr 6, 2011)

2011 Ibanez Limited Edition | Ibanez guitars

Nevermind the new X series. There is even more fail to be found on the ibby website!

EDIT: I realise they do this every year and they always look this hideos (and probably the reason they are always GIOs). I was hoping for maybe a nice run sometime soon though


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 6, 2011)

Imalwayscold said:


> 2011 Ibanez Limited Edition | Ibanez guitars
> 
> Nevermind the new X series. There is even more fail to be found on the ibby website!
> 
> EDIT: I realise they do this every year and they always look this hideos (and probably the reason they are always GIOs). I was hoping for maybe a nice run sometime soon though



REALLLLY? Are they freaking kidding me?


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

Imalwayscold said:


> 2011 Ibanez Limited Edition | Ibanez guitars
> 
> Nevermind the new X series. There is even more fail to be found on the ibby website!
> 
> EDIT: I realise they do this every year and they always look this hideos (and probably the reason they are always GIOs). I was hoping for maybe a nice run sometime soon though


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
TCY20111-ARS | 2011 Ibanez Limited Edition
That's the shit right there.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2011)

LMAO I can't believe they release these turds but they won't bring back the 540 p/ pII's


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 6, 2011)

Come on guys, they're the Gio series. They're aimed at kids and beginners, you can't expect much. This has been a good year from Ibanez. We've got lots of new models, and a few seven strings too.


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, fake f-holes are pure class.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Apr 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Come on guys, they're the Gio series. They're aimed at kids and beginners, you can't expect much. This has been a good year from Ibanez. We've got lots of new models, and a few seven strings too.



Hence why I said that, they do this every year. But some of the stuff they have put with the acoustics is absoloutley magic:

"
*Sing Along in the Sunshine*

The simple and sweet melodies blend with the warm sunshine.
Wearing a cute retro one-piece with geometric designs, a girl is singing along with a boy. The boy-girl harmonies float along aimlessly and make you feel nostalgic for a past memory. Sitting on the grass, you will swing and clap your hands in the breeze, creating a heart-warming momen"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
> TCY20111-ARS | 2011 Ibanez Limited Edition
> That's the shit right there.



"Let's throw a glamorous party! Get dolled up in a glossy sky-blue pink dress, with sparkles around the neck and a magical purse. Charming divas are shining in this club, dancing the night away to the crazy pop beat."


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 6, 2011)

-42- said:


> Yeah, fake f-holes are pure class.



You're paying for a new monitor, I projectile-vomited.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2011)

Well these are all extremely disappointing.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 6, 2011)

Why Halo is still in business: once inexplicable, now explained. They must be designing body shapes for Ibanez.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 6, 2011)

The Gio series have never been attractive.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Gio series have never been attractive.



QFT


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 6, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> LMAO I can't believe they release these turds but they won't bring back the 540 p/ pII's



THIS, oh God this.

also these designs look like stubby/ fatter versions of some of my designs for Strictly 7, I'm wondering if I should see what Jim thinks about this...

If anyone is wondering I designed them in 2007 and Jim got hold of them this time last year, I don't want to put them up without his permission really...


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Copy and Paste from my post on Jemsite:

I love me some whacky shaped guitars. 

I think the Falchion looks pretty epic with the Red Iron Oxide paint job.

But Aside from the reverse headstocks these do nothing for me Spec wise.

Edge 3 Bridge? 
Bolt On?
Weird as hell Knob placement?
Wizard 3 neck?
Un-matched Radius?

A whacky shape won't get me to play a low-end guitar simply because it looks good Ibanez. Give us metal heads a whacky shaped guitar made it Japan please.



New:
Don't like the other shapes. And I own a BC Rich WMD SOB. That's the highest End Beast you can get right now.

On the Limited editions (also copy and pasted from Jemsite):
Yeah...that's fucking brutal. Fucking terrible.

Also can we get some limited editions that aren't super low-end? It seems they get lower every year.

I can remember when they released a neck-through MIJ S with fancy colour and inlays. I can remember it because I tried to have the shop I work at order it (Canada only got like 20 or something and I ended up like 30th on the list).

I've only been working at the shop of 5 years now. How did we go from fancy, extra special top of the line to Gio in 5 years?

What's going on Ibanez?


The Fucking Brutal/Terrible comment is in Reference to this..."guitar"


TCY20112-DTB | 2011 Ibanez Limited Edition


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 6, 2011)

Too bad they didn't release _even more_ superStrats.
I was getting tired of my other superStrats, was hoping for a new superStrat because superStrats are all I like.

Anyway, in all seriousness, glaive and halberd made me vomit. I've been waiting for the falchion ever since James' LACS.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 6, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> TCY20112-DTB | 2011 Ibanez Limited Edition


This is fucking retarded! Ibanez is getting as stupid as Gibson's CEO. It's like Ibanez and Gibson are competing over who's dumber.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 7, 2011)

-42- said:


> Yeah, fake f-holes are pure class.
















I like the Falchion and Halberd.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2011)

Not much good happens at Mussikmesse, be thankful we have 3 new shapes.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 7, 2011)

it's just unfortunate that i've switched to full-time bass for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 7, 2011)

After seeing those three new models, I threw up a little in my mouth...

I respect the idea of developing a new shape guitar, but why does it have to be a 'metal' shape for it to be something new and special? It's pure kitsch.


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 7, 2011)

I really want the XF350 (Falchion) but with the RIX paint job!


----------



## avenge the rage (Apr 7, 2011)

All 3 look like aome kid designed them. I like my xiphos, but these look turd, i for one wont be buying one.


----------



## QuambaFu (Apr 7, 2011)

My 6 year old thinks these are awesome.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 7, 2011)

Falchion ain't bad, the other two are...well...


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm... where have I seen the 'Halberd' before...


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Come on guys, they're the Gio series. They're aimed at kids and beginners, you can't expect much. This has been a good year from Ibanez. We've got lots of new models, and a few seven strings too.



I guess the premium/rga/rgd/rg/s/sv/prestiges and xiphos series are just not enough for some.

I'm not sure which model Ibanez sells the most (im assuming the RG's), but I applaud them for expanding their guitar models to different styles of music. I mean look at the selection that they have for electrics/hollow bodies/basses and acoustics, there are some nice shit there.


----------



## Randomist (Apr 7, 2011)

Ibanez had a "bring your kid to work" day?


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 7, 2011)

played the dude from ex deo's glaive. It was pretty sick =)


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 7, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I guess the premium/rga/rgd/rg/s/sv/prestiges and xiphos series are just not enough for some.
> 
> I'm not sure which model Ibanez sells the most (im assuming the RG's), but I applaud them for expanding their guitar models to different styles of music. I mean look at the selection that they have for electrics/hollow bodies/basses and acoustics, there are some nice shit there.



Damn Straight. Ibanez is pretty much the only company that has a guitar for anybody's needs.

With Endorser's like Omar, Noodles, Pet Methany, George Benson and John Scofield I can't figure out why people naturally associate everything about them with Metal.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 7, 2011)

Halberd, you say?


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Hmmm... where have I seen the 'Halberd' before...



Actually more like





NVM, what Shinto posted.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Apr 7, 2011)

Horrible just horrible.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 7, 2011)

NOt my thing but I guess the sales numbers will be the true opinion.


----------



## ScornEmperor (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, this is all subjective but since we're all tossing in our two cents...

- The Halberd is fine. If they just announced this as a new model people's response would probably be less negative. Then again, it's clearly a familiar shape and not terribly surprising. The white halberd looks pretty good. The purple edged one would fit in the hands of a leather-clad lady quite well.

- The Falchion is okay. It's strangely muted to me, actually. Like they didn't go all the way B C Rich crazy but they wanted to.

- The Glaive is boring. When I look at that promo picture, my eyes aren't drawn to the Glaive at all.

These are meant to expand Ibanez's market share with (younger players?) not necessarily appeal to existing fans.


----------



## Arterial (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Ibanez are realizing that modern metal is getting bigger, they just don't realize that we're not satan's children. Superstrat shapes are fine Ibanez!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, because Ibanez doesn't already have a great selection of strat style shapes.  Some people like more extreme shapes. The xiphos models obviously sold well enough in that Ibanez is looking to expand upon and improve that niche of their company. Granted, they could've perhaps done it better in some respects, but these models are obviously tailored towards a more specific market, so not everyone is going to like them.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of the new shapes, but I don't think any of them are hideous or anything and I understand the decision from a business standpoint. BC Rich still exists because there's a market for pointy guitars, and I'm sure there are people out there that like pointy guitars _and_ like the way Ibanez guitars play, so now they can have the "best" of both worlds.


----------



## Dunloper (Apr 7, 2011)

Just here to reinforce how disgusting these new craptars look


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 7, 2011)

OH CRUMBS ... I like all 3 shapes. Yet again this demonstrates my weird tastes. I find superstrats bland and depressingly inoffensive.

Respect to Ibanez for designing an ergonomic X shape. A Xiphos type shape is excellent for playing classical style when sitting, but I miss having a top horn to rest against your chest.

The bevels and horns of the Halberd are beautifully shaped:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, because Ibanez doesn't already have a great selection of strat style shapes.


 
Clearly not enough. Especially when RGs/Ss and their (many many) variations are still their best sellers. It's still not enough for those in the SS.org peripheral bubble. 

The shapes aren't for everyone, but really, these are just more options and alternatives. Maybe in the not too distant future they may release these with better trems/pickups and as a neck thru etc. 

That said, I may consider a Halberd.


----------



## Arterial (Apr 7, 2011)

I just want them to bring back the RGA121 and 321Fs.

New finishes for them would be swell too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2011)

Borrowing Grand Moff Tim's post...






Nice 7 there. 

And I DEFINITELY want a Xiphos in that Red Ox finish.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Going through the specs: Bolt On Mahogany. I'm cool with that. As for the pickups, considering that everyone and their pet will change the Ibanez stock pickups anyway, I'm cool with that too.



Now you can go crazy with your LACS access.


Also, that green burst 7 falchion looks fucking ace. I want.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 7, 2011)

Uhhhh....the fuck is that green one?! And does it come in other colors?!


----------



## Lankles (Apr 8, 2011)

For some unspeakable reason, I don't mind the falchion at all. 

The halberd is an absolute travesty. It looks like a reasonably normal superstrat variant having a seizure.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 8, 2011)

Movie props?
Expensive emergency firewood?
Personal defense weapon?
Stress management (smash the crap out of it)?

Man these things have a lot of uses! Very Versatile!


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

Way to give us, the customer, what we want Ibanez... a guitar with a body shaped like a puckered anus. 


Hey... I have an idea... howsabout something other than F'ING rosewood and basswood? At least an option. You know, so when I pay $2600 for a JEM I can get something that is actually better than just a 'stock' Prestige with weeds on the fretboard and a gloryhole carved in it...


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 8, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Way to give us, the customer, what we want Ibanez... a guitar with a body shaped like a puckered anus.
> 
> 
> Hey... I have an idea... howsabout something other than F'ING rosewood and basswood? At least an option. You know, so when I pay $2600 for a JEM I can get something that is actually better than just a 'stock' Prestige with weeds on the fretboard and a gloryhole carved in it...



Well, good thing the JEM7v has an alder body, huh? 


I love that 7-string Falchion, especially that finish.


----------



## Semi-pro (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like someone jizzed over the "soundhole"   



The Falchion is kinda cool, but there's sth that i don't like about the upper horn... I'm happy with my colourful RG's and mapley necks and fretboards. One of the 1st Ibby models and they're timeless!


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Well, good thing the JEM7v has an alder body, huh?


 
JEM77V - basswood (model I own)
JEM77 - basswood
JEM777 - basswood
JEM505 - basswood
JEM7V - alder



Shhh maybe someone on here actually works at the Ibby factory and will get a clue buy a F'ing vowel and stick that shit on there. If I can get a $600 ESP with ebony why can't I get a $2600 Ibby with it? Are they trying to keep their production costs down??? C'mon man.


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 8, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Actually more like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What model is this - I find it rather attractive...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 8, 2011)

freeguitarist said:


> What model is this - I find it rather attractive...



That's an ESP Antelope, only available in Japan sadly 



USMarine75 said:


> Way to give us, the customer, what we want Ibanez... a guitar with a body shaped like a puckered anus.
> 
> 
> Hey... I have an idea... howsabout something other than F'ING rosewood and basswood? At least an option. You know, so when I pay $2600 for a JEM I can get something that is actually better than just a 'stock' Prestige with weeds on the fretboard and a gloryhole carved in it...



Agree with the rosewood comment. Rosewood on a black superstrat looks fucking anaemic IMO. Why not ebony? Push the freaking boat out for god's sake!


----------



## -42- (Apr 8, 2011)

Now I know why the Halberd looks so familiar.

Damien Riot - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 8, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> Looks like someone jizzed over the "soundhole"



LOL!

It gets worse ... 

"TCY20111 _*ARS*_

Let's throw a glamorous party! Get dolled up in a glossy sky-blue pink dress, with sparkles around the neck and a magical purse. Charming divas are shining in this club, dancing the night away to the crazy pop beat.

Girls also like to make sure their backsides look good. Check out this fabulous back with marching colour shades and glitter."

How did they get away with that pickguard? How can it be interpreted as anything else?

This righty lefty is mind-bending ... and ... I quite like it ...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

The little backstories they give guitars can be quite cringe worthy.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 8, 2011)

If only instead of making wacky shaped guitars they made 7string baritones with fixed bridges...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Unfortunately those don't sell as well apparently.


----------



## DesertBurst (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 8, 2011)

THAT'S why Muhammed is using it! It's like the Xiphos and the Marilyn had a sexy, weird baby


----------



## -42- (Apr 8, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> *Paul Gilbert's guitars.*



The painted f-holes on those don't bother me nearly as much as the useless routed out cavity in the GIO.

Edit: Also, everyone needs to read the descriptors for the various Talman guitars, I haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 8, 2011)

-42- said:


> Edit: Also, everyone needs to read the descriptors for the various Talman guitars, I haven't laughed that hard in a while.



Just read them.

My faith in humanity has been diminished yet again.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

Wait a second...


Falchion-






Falchion-





...













What? 
Why did they choose that name?

I love the shape(the sword and guitar) but they don't really look similar...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah but Xiphos:






And Xiphos:






Don't know about you but I was shocked by the similarities here...


EDIT: Then again, these two don't really look similar...


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 8, 2011)

Pretty much the only one that looks relatively close to the weapon it's based off of, is the Halberd. The curves are similar, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## -42- (Apr 8, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Just read them.
> 
> My faith in humanity has been diminished yet again.



My personal favorite: "Girls also like to make sure their backsides look good. Check out this fabulous back with matching color shades and glitter."

Picture of guitar for reference.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2011)

^ Then again, how often do you see a maple board acoustic guitar? 

If it was all blue or all purple and no jizzm looking scratch plate, I'd buy it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 8, 2011)

-42- said:


> "Girls also like to make sure their backsides look good. Check out this fabulous back with matching color shades and glitter."
> 
> ]



WAT.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Then again, how often do you see a maple board acoustic guitar?
> 
> If it was all blue or all purple and no jizzm looking scratch plate, I'd buy it.



That's what I was about to say! Gimme a real Talman with a maple board and I'll consider forgiving you, Ibanez.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Then again, how often do you see a maple board acoustic guitar?
> 
> If it was all blue or all purple and no jizzm looking scratch plate, I'd buy it.



If it didn't have that pick guard or the glitter, I seriously would fall in love with that guitar. Its so feminine that its masculine.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually played the Falchion and Halberd the yesterday, and I quite like them. They're both extremely comfortable, the necks are fast as hell, the pickups are actually pretty damn good (good stock pickups in an Ibby? Blashphemy!) and the Red Iron Oxide finish on the Falchion looks kick-ass in person. Don't knock these guitars until you try them - Ibanez didn't disappoint here. I actually want to get a Halberd in the future. I'd get a Falchion, but I need a fixed bridge. Maybe that's next?


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 8, 2011)

who writes their ad copy? it's absolutely incredible.


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I hated these guitars already....but then i saw this......and hated it even more!!


signalgrey said:


> Id take a 7 string halberd in a burst finish
> 
> now ive changed my mind because of this dildos face


----------



## Razzy (Nov 8, 2011)

Zeno said:


> I actually played the Falchion and Halberd the yesterday, and I quite like them. They're both extremely comfortable, the necks are fast as hell, the pickups are actually pretty damn good (good stock pickups in an Ibby? Blashphemy!) and the Red Iron Oxide finish on the Falchion looks kick-ass in person. Don't knock these guitars until you try them - Ibanez didn't disappoint here. I actually want to get a Halberd in the future. I'd get a Falchion, but I need a fixed bridge. Maybe that's next?



The X series come with Dimarzio D Activators.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 9, 2011)

Razzy said:


> The X series come with Dimarzio D Activators.


The new falchion and halberd come with active Cap-lz pickups, not d-activators. Kinda sucks now that I think about it.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 9, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> The new falchion and halberd come with active Cap-lz pickups, not d-activators. Kinda sucks now that I think about it.



Well that just sucks.


----------

